# Heard of a weeping ***** willow?



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone heard of a weeping ***** willow? I got one as a gift. It was on clearance for maybe around $5-$10. It is grafted and almost exactly like the one for sale here: http://www.ecrater.com/p/10380579/weeping-*****-willow-bonsai-tree?gps=1 I'll put it outside directly in the ground (zone 5) and will treat it like a weeping willow. Any info/sound good?


----------



## Heather (Jan 7, 2013)

I've seen them for sale and they are lovely but I'm no help when it comes to growing I'm afraid!
You might try looking for Glen Lord on Facebook, if you are a member there - he raises prized bonsai, orchids, and succulents and may have some info for you. Mention you know me and I'm sure he'll accept your request.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 7, 2013)

There are 'weeping' trees of a lot of different types, if you're putting it in the ground, nothing changes about the culture. We have weeping conifers & 2 beeches that we've had longer than I can remember - tree them like a normal tree!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 7, 2013)

It is tough to ID a plant through common names, but I'd guess you have Salix caprea 'Pendula'. It requires full sun and moist to wet roots. Avoid planting it next to your house as the aggressive rootstock will be attracted to the foundation and if it gets big enough, can even crack it. In general any Salix is best planted far from structures and underground pipes. Ideal sites are near a natural water source such as a pond or stream. Swampy earth too is a good option.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 7, 2013)

That's cool. I wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2013)

What Tom said. Note that the roots are VERY invasive, but they're very
pretty.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2013)

ditto to the warnings; this fall at a family gathering the relatives living at the house used the help of dozens of children and adults to help take down a huge willow whose roots had traveled a distance to the house well. two trees had been planted maybe 20 years ago, and these trees had gotten huge! seems hard to believe that it's roots went so far...


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 11, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It is tough to ID a plant through common names, but I'd guess you have Salix caprea 'Pendula'. It requires full sun and moist to wet roots. Avoid planting it next to your house as the aggressive rootstock will be attracted to the foundation and if it gets big enough, can even crack it. In general any Salix is best planted far from structures and underground pipes. Ideal sites are near a natural water source such as a pond or stream. Swampy earth too is a good option.



I agree with you. It looks a lot like Salix caprea Pendula.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 11, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> ditto to the warnings; this fall at a family gathering the relatives living at the house used the help of dozens of children and adults to help take down a huge willow whose roots had traveled a distance to the house well. two trees had been planted maybe 20 years ago, and these trees had gotten huge! seems hard to believe that it's roots went so far...



Yes, but S. caprea Pendula is not huge willow althougt it could be better not to plant it very near a house.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It is tough to ID a plant through common names, but I'd guess you have Salix caprea 'Pendula'. It requires full sun and moist to wet roots. Avoid planting it next to your house as the aggressive rootstock will be attracted to the foundation and if it gets big enough, can even crack it. In general any Salix is best planted far from structures and underground pipes. Ideal sites are near a natural water source such as a pond or stream. Swampy earth too is a good option.



I have the perfect spot for one...


----------

